# UPS for 42" TV system



## mako (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all. I have these devices that need to be protected from power cuts and brownouts:

42" LED-backit LCD - max. 85W
BD player - 9W
Tata Sky STB - 25W
ADSL modem and router - 10W

So all in all, 130W. 

Now, I had read that pure sinewave UPSes are better for setups involving PSUs, fans etc but am I correct in assuming that my setup mentioned above won't mind squarewave or stepped approximation to sinewave? 

If so, then I think I'll buy the BR1000G-IN [apc.com]. Is this the best for ~7k? Are there any better ones?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

why dont you get an inverter?


----------



## swiftshashi (Mar 20, 2014)

Even the best of Pure sine wave inverters will have a BLANK period of a few milliseconds,called the response time.It is then the TV shuts itself down. 
I was faced with a similar issue when we bought a 52" Sony Bravia LCD in 2008. Back then it costed 1.3L,and it was a huge amount for us then....I was never convinced with the common Voltage stabilizer/inverter.
So bought a APC UPS,and it has served us nicely till date,saving the device from any sort of voltage spikes,falls,or the power cuts..
So I strongly recommend a dedicated UPS for High end TV's and BR Players.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 20, 2014)

swiftshashi said:


> Even the best of Pure sine wave inverters will have a BLANK period of a few milliseconds,called the response time.It is then the TV shuts itself down.
> I was faced with a similar issue when we bought a 52" Sony Bravia LCD in 2008. Back then it costed 1.3L,and it was a huge amount for us then....I was never convinced with the common Voltage stabilizer/inverter.
> So bought a APC UPS,and it has served us nicely till date,saving the device from any sort of voltage spikes,falls,or the power cuts..
> So I strongly recommend a dedicated UPS for High end TV's and BR Players.



most/some inverter comes with a ups switch at back which will enable the inverter to be used in ups mode.


----------

